# Osaka 320 - Jungle *WIP*



## gribz (19 May 2008)

Hi all,

I feel a bit ashamed of posting my tank when I see all the fantastic scapes on here but I will never learn unless i get some comments!

Very much WIP, planted up with:

Hygro. Polysperma
Hygro. Difformis
Stargrass, Heteranthera zosterifolia 
Couple of species of Crypts
Nymphaea lotus (I think, it's going absolutely mental, must put out 3-4 leaves a week)
Aponogeton boivinianus  (which is bigger than I imagined but, as in the pics, is flowering!)
Microsorum pteropus 'WindelÃ¸v' (attached to a large piece of wood, not that you would know as it's taken over)
Sagittaria subulata (at the front, bit disapointed with this as it's been in a few weeks and is doing nothing..)

Lights are currently 2 x 54w T5 HO tubes (another unit on order..), Flux 405 filter, Pressurised CO2 with Rhinox diffuser

Currently dosing Tropica TPN+ and Flourish but will change over to EI (not the full fat version) once thats gone..

Anyway, enough gassing, the pics are to follow and i'm sorry for the quality but only the cameraphone is working!















I await comments, good, bad, indifferent!


----------



## nickyc (19 May 2008)

Hi Gribz, 

I really like it!  Just enough wildness to suit my tastes, but still well defined!  The lotus looks great.  What's the plant on the left?


----------



## gribz (19 May 2008)

Thank's for your comment nicky, i'm very happy you like it!   

That's the Stargrass, when I first got it from Greenline I was pretty upset as it looked a mess.. turns out, thats what Stargrass always looks like out of water 

I shall get some better shots done tomorrow, i've just realised the main tank shot is taken at about 9 when all the plants were folding up for the night


----------



## nickyc (20 May 2008)

That's quite funny. I think I've ordered Stargrass before and then binned it cos it looked rubbish!  Will maybe try it again at some point


----------



## aaronnorth (20 May 2008)

I love the osaka and your scape!


----------



## gribz (20 May 2008)

Thank's aaron!  I've got the feel for posting now so there are a few more below..  sorry for the reflections etc, still trying to get the hang of taking pics *and* growing plants at the same time, lol

The Stargrass seems to enjoy having browner lower leaves, I imagine this is due to lower light levels.. the Difformis has this as well, any suggestions from anyone as to what it is?





Love this flower, first time i've got a decent flower on a plant.. not counting boring Anubias and Vallis flowers


----------



## sanj (20 May 2008)

Star grass takes a while sometimes to settle and then grows quite nicely.

I have some and i got it from greenline, the plants werent especially great, but after a month or two are really now coming on nicely.

sometimes you need to give the plants time.

nice aquarium btw, quite like the Osaka aquarium.


----------



## TDI-line (21 May 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## beeky (21 May 2008)

Any pic of the whole tank and cabinet? They're nice the Osakas.

I've never seen a vallis flower. What do they look like?


----------



## Arana (21 May 2008)

Nice Jungle


----------



## gribz (21 May 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> Any pic of the whole tank and cabinet? They're nice the Osakas.
> 
> I've never seen a vallis flower. What do they look like?



I'll get you a pic taken tonight beeky!  Vallis flowers start with a straight stem that the turns into a spiral over a few days and the flower at the tip is the smallest white flower you'll ever see.  

I'm going to trim the plants up tomorrow as the hygro's getting out of control as per normal.


----------



## beeky (21 May 2008)

Actually, now you mention it I remember reading that Vallisneria spiralis isn't called that because it has twisted leaves (they're the straight ones) but because of the shape of the flower. Still not seen it though....


----------



## a1Matt (21 May 2008)

gribz said:
			
		

> Sagittaria subulata (at the front, bit disapointed with this as it's been in a few weeks and is doing nothing..)



I've got some of that in my tank, it did nothing for a few months, when it gets established it is quite prolific.
It even stays established if oyu move it to another spot which I think is good. (hope that makes sense!)

My echnodorus tennellus on the other hand, you sneeze at it and it stops growing for a month or two!

Nice tank by the way, I like the perspective you have got with the plants going back to front and also left to right.


----------

